# Freddie Pressley and Vernon Stroud



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Two of the boys who were in my class at Herne Bay Boy's Council School between 1935 and 1938 were Freddie Pressley and Vernon Stroud. I left the school in 1938 and I went to sea in 1944. In 1945 my family moved to Chislehurst. In 1950 I signed on a Shell tanker; the MS Flammulina and imagine my amazement to find these two blokes signing on the same ship. It was a long nine month voyage and we had some adventures. I haven't seen or heard of either of them since. It would be nice to talk over old times with them but I suppose there is very little hope now


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

You could try looking on friendsreunited.co.uk or facebook.com they may turn up on one of those websites


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Arthur you could also ask the question on the MN site

http://www.merchant-navy.net


----------

